# Names rumored to be in the running



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

According to the guys calling the Orlando SPL game on NBA.com.

Red Barons
Thunder
Thunderbirds

I'd like the Barons if it was just that. "Red Baron" is a cheap, microwavable pizza.

Plain old "Thunder" sucks. That's a WNBA team. "Thunderbirds" is ok, I guess. Better than the Bobcats anyway.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Barons FTW. All of the other ones are corny.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Hopefully, it's none of those.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Out of those, it better be the Barons.

Some poster posted a picture of Durant in a some Barons jersey (photoshopped of course) before and it looked pretty sweet.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> "Red Baron" is a cheap, microwavable pizza.


Unlike BlueBaron, who is a cheap sonuvamother.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Jars of Clay? Or would that lead to yet another lawsuit?


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

How about instead of thunder, they make it Lightning? That's hella cooler. The Red Barons would be rich though. They would in essence be taking a defunct team from one city and the defunct name from another. For those of you that don't know, the Wilkes-Barre/Scranton Red Barons were a triple A affiliate of the Philadelphia Phillies. They packed their bags and left two years ago, playing as the Ottawa Lynx last season and the Lehigh Valley Ironpigs this season. The Yankees leased out the old stadium in Moosic (the town that hosted the Red Barons) and placed their triple A affiliate there, giving them the name of Yankees. Why do I mention this? The Yankees double A affiliate is named the Thunder. Hmm.

They should eBay the name.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Barons is the best so far..


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

I say we all call them the Thundercats until its assumed that that is their name.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Baron's as long as Earl signs up.


----------



## nets1fan102290 (Apr 16, 2007)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> According to the guys calling the Orlando SPL game on NBA.com.
> 
> Red Barons
> Thunder
> ...


dude red barons pizza is banging man i hope thats the name with red jerseys that would b sweet


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

It should be the OKC Kevin Durants. He's pretty much a one-man show.

Other than that, I am in favor of the Red Barons idea with that pizza logo as their logo. Red Baron pizza is the ****.

Or...OU is the Sooners, so howabout this team is the Laters? Stupid idea? Ok.


----------



## NickZepp (Dec 4, 2003)

I've heard that Outlaws is the leader. But really there's not been anything from the owners to say what the name is.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Vuchato said:


> I say we all call them the Thundercats until its assumed that that is their name.


I second this opinion.


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

Thundercats rofl. I love the commentary for the Summer League today.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

NickZepp said:


> I've heard that Outlaws is the leader. But really there's not been anything from the owners to say what the name is.


Outlaws is the best so far.


----------



## rtg (Aug 17, 2006)

I don't like the options. I'll go with Bison.


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

B_&_B said:


> Outlaws is the best so far.


It sure fits well. Though I prefer the Oklahoma City Slickers. Or the Oklahoma City Bandits.


----------



## rtg (Aug 17, 2006)

Come on people. I know what happened to the city of Seattle was wrong but no need to take it out on the OKC forum. We all know that the cheap shot names are not realistic.


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

rtg said:


> Come on people. I know what happened to the city of Seattle was wrong but no need to take it out on the OKC forum. We all know that the cheap shot names are not realistic.


Says the guy who suggested "Bison"? lol gg.


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

rtg said:


> Come on people. I know what happened to the city of Seattle was wrong but no need to take it out on the OKC forum. We all know that the cheap shot names are not realistic.


If it should be taken out anywhere, it should be on the OKC forum.


----------



## NickZepp (Dec 4, 2003)

Thundercats is the new rumor. I wish I were joking.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

where'd you here that?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Barons.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

If they decide on Thundercats, I won't have any sympathy. I'll just laugh at them for eternity.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

tha supes said:


> If it should be taken out anywhere, it should be on the OKC forum.


No, baiting will not be allowed because OKC people are not responsible for what happened to the Sonics. I understand your feelings, but there is still the Seattle forum to talk about the situation.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

NickZepp said:


> Thundercats is the new rumor. I wish I were joking.


:laugh: The Orlando SL commentators started that rumor. They wanted to see how many people they could get to start calling them the OKC Thundercats.

For now, let's just call them the OKC Thundercats.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

Kevin Durants new nickname must be Snarf.


----------



## Hephaestus (Jun 16, 2007)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> According to the guys calling the Orlando SPL game on NBA.com.
> 
> Red Barons
> Thunder
> ...


The Red BaronSs?!?

How freaking ignorant are they? 










That's like the Lone Rangers! There was one Red Baron just like there was one Lone Ranger. It's not a term that was ever supposed to be plural.


----------



## Hephaestus (Jun 16, 2007)

tha supes said:


> If it should be taken out anywhere, it should be on the OKC forum.


Agreed.

How about OKC Swindlers. That's gotta nice ring to it.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

One last time: The next baiting attempt towards the city of OKC will lead to an infraction.


----------



## PDXshelbyGT (May 24, 2007)

Oklahama City Plainsmen


and I'll say no more!



Oklahoma is part of the Great Plains....my high school mascot was the "Plainsmen"


----------



## NickZepp (Dec 4, 2003)

2008 Supersonics Summer Forecast
Sonics Seem Destined for Oklahoma City
© Phil Partington

Jun 2, 2008

Sonics will look to continue building for the future this summer by adding to the core of Kevin Durant and Jeff Green.

First thing's first, the Seattle Supersonics have to figure out where they're playing. It's looking more and more that their eventual destination is Oklahoma City, according to current owner Clay Bennett's wishes. Even if the two lawsuits filed against the Sonics (one by the City of Seattle for breaking their lease on the KeyArena deal and the other by former owner Howard Schultz) go against the Sonics, it's unlikely the courts will force them to stay in Seattle against their will.

*Rumor has it that Oklahoma City has even picked a color scheme for their new professional basketball team (black and gold), and that the NBA Team Name Contest has narrowed the picks down to four nicknames - Thunderbirds, Barons, Outlaws and Thunder. [Source: The Oklahoman]*

Despite the off court distractions, Seattle does have some bright young prospects to build around. 2008 NBA Rookie of the Year Kevin Durant and fellow rookie Jeff Green showed great potential and even showed flashes of being able to play together toward the end of the season.

The Sonics finished with the second worst record in the league, winning only 20 games, but still only wound up with the 4th overall pick in the 2008 NBA Draft. Irregardless, they should be able find some help at needed positions with that pick.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Oklahoma City Outlaws

I'm pulling for it. More unique than Thunderbirds (lame), Barons (wtf?) or Thunder (*edited*). If they put out a good team, it could be kinda bad-*** from a struggling franchise.

The black and gold is a nice colour scheme, lets hope they can make that into some sick uniforms.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Oklahoma City (Oil) Slickers

Gunslingers, or Slingers for short

Posse

Wranglers


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

croco said:


> One last time: The next baiting attempt towards the city of OKC will lead to an infraction.



Oh yeah, so OKC fans can post all about situation on our boards and tarnish it, but we can't say anything on their precious new one. I think mods are going to have to realize that people are sometimes going to post about both cities on both boards.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

tha supes said:


> Oh yeah, so OKC fans can post all about situation on our boards and tarnish it, but we can't say anything on their precious new one. I think mods are going to have to realize that people are sometimes going to post about both cities on both boards.


That wasn't right either, but the difference is that there was no OKC board until a week ago. Baiting on a board only leads to a negative atmosphere and doesn't help anyone.


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

rtg said:


> I don't like the options. I'll go with Bison.


Or as most Americans call 'em Buffaloes. What about Pioneers. Or a more recent reference: Wildcatters.

Is it even settled that they will be named for the city rather than the state? I'd like to see the City eliminated - just Oklahoma Wildcatters, for example.


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

croco said:


> That wasn't right either, but the difference is that there was no OKC board until a week ago. Baiting on a board only leads to a negative atmosphere and doesn't help anyone.


I'm not exactly saying Baiting is ok. I just believe there will be posts about the whole ordeal on both boards from both sides. It would be messed up if you regulated people more on this board than the other.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

sasaint said:


> Or as most Americans call 'em Buffaloes. What about Pioneers. Or a more recent reference: Wildcatters.
> 
> Is it even settled that they will be named for the city rather than the state? I'd like to see the City eliminated - just Oklahoma Wildcatters, for example.



I was thinking Wildcatters as well, and also dropping City from their name. I have done some internet research into Oklahoma state history to try to come up with names. Last night, my wife J-Mac and I were brainstorming some team names.


----------



## Tmac235 (Jun 23, 2008)

"The OC's"


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

tha supes said:


> I'm not exactly saying Baiting is ok. I just believe there will be posts about the whole ordeal on both boards from both sides. It would be messed up if you regulated people more on this board than the other.


Again, we want no feud between Seattle and OKC on this board.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

The Oklahoma City Fugazi!


----------



## Weav (Mar 5, 2007)

When do they have to decide on a name? I can't imagine they can go into August without having it determined...?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

tha supes said:


> I'm not exactly saying Baiting is ok. I just believe there will be posts about the whole ordeal on both boards from both sides. It would be messed up if you regulated people more on this board than the other.


The Seattle board has a higher standard. We've always been respectful towards each other. The OKC posters who did the baiting don't abide by that standard, but that doesn't mean we should sink down to their level. Let it go.


----------



## little_friend (Jan 4, 2008)

*OKLAHOMA CITY MEGAVOLTZ*


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

Chan said:


> The Seattle board has a higher standard. We've always been respectful towards each other. The OKC posters who did the baiting don't abide by that standard, but that doesn't mean we should sink down to their level. Let it go.


*I don't want to hear your life story. If you tell a poster "**** You," your whole post is going to get deleted.*

Wow. Our team just got moved, and you, a mod, throw in a cheap shot like that? 'I don't want to hear your life story?' when the only thing I said was I was a lifelong Sonics fan? Talk about baiting. I never even was baiting Chan, just having a heated conversation. I hope the Memphis Grìtzzlies move soon (which they probably will, I mean how many times have they moved) so when we see your posts I can tell you no one wants to hear you life story either.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

.. :laugh:

You should probably ban Seattle fans from posting here for a while..


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I like the Outlaws. Or something to that effect. Oklahoma has a rich history in social banditry, dust, and tornados. Also putting Indians on reservations... So out of those things, Outlaws is probably the best thing to go with.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

tha supes said:


> *Deleted*


It doesn't matter. The baiting has stopped.


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

Chan said:


> It doesn't matter. The baiting has stopped.


Your still a crappy fan with no devotion, who gives up easily. I'm sure you give up easily to alot of things in life. Hopefully you root for OKC, cause all you do is talk how about how the team sucks. And seeing how they really suck and will for years to come, you and your crappy posts will fit right in.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

tha supes said:


> Your still a crappy fan with no devotion, who gives up easily. I'm sure you give up easily to alot of things in life. Hopefully you root for OKC, cause all you do is talk how about how the team sucks. And seeing how they really suck and will for years to come, you and your crappy posts will fit right in.


You don't seem to realize that I criticize my own team because I am not satisfied with their performance. Are you?


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

Chan said:


> You don't seem to realize that I criticize my own team because I am not satisfied with their performance. Are you?



No I'm not, I just stopped caring how the team progresses when Bennett bought the team. At that point I was just hoping we'd keep the team, but I knew we wouldn't be.


----------



## oksportsguy (Jul 12, 2008)

Not much chance it will be the Outlaws, We had a USFL in Tulsa in the '80s called the Outlaws, don't see that coming back.

You can scratch the Thundercats, not going to happen. The Marshalls was rumored, don't think I like them named after a department store.

Stampede is a new one going on around here.

Thunder seems to be the odds on favorite.

Word is they have 4 names picked out and they are going through the NBA's process. I just wish it was done. What ever it is, half the people won't like it, so we'll have another month of everyone *****ing, or people making fun of the choice.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Welcome to the board. Our first Oklahoma City fan?!

:smoothcriminal:


----------



## Hallway (Jul 13, 2008)

oksportsguy said:


> Not much chance it will be the Outlaws, We had a USFL in Tulsa in the '80s called the Outlaws, don't see that coming back.
> 
> You can scratch the Thundercats, not going to happen. The Marshalls was rumored, don't think I like them named after a department store.
> 
> ...


Truth is, no one knows except the people at the ad agency and Bennett's crew. As far as Outlaws, I am adamantly against any name that denotes anything that could be the fodder of ******* jokes... Such as Outlaws, Marshal(l)s, Stampede or whatever. It needs to be exciting and modern. Something that will show the country what Oklahoma City REALLY is.:clap2:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Any ideas? Outlaws didn't have me thinking of ******** to be honest with you. It made me think of Cowboys.


----------



## Hallway (Jul 13, 2008)

HKF said:


> Any ideas? Outlaws didn't have me thinking of ********** to be honest with you. It made me think of* Cowboys*.


That's an oxymoron.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Hallway said:


> That's an oxymoron.


So you equate ******** with an old Western movie?


----------



## oksportsguy (Jul 12, 2008)

I for one have no problem with names denoting our western heritage. Can't say that I'm a *******, haven't owned a pair cowboy boots since high school, or a hat for that matter.

We do have a proud Native American culture, and unique western flavor, that should be embraced. It's what makes us who we are...


----------



## POISON (Jul 13, 2008)

I think Stallions would be sweet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I didn't say I equated cowboy boots with being a *******. I equate the name Outlaws with a gunfight at the OK Carroll.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

The Oklahoma City Spittoons. Has a nice ring to it. Of course, with the way nicknames go these days it will end up being "the Oklahoma City Sociopathic Serial Killers (Armed with Chainsaws)".


----------



## oksportsguy (Jul 12, 2008)

Now that's a *******.


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

oksportsguy said:


> I for one have no problem with names denoting our western heritage. Can't say that I'm a *******, haven't owned a pair cowboy boots since high school, or a hat for that matter.
> 
> We do have a proud Native American culture, and unique western flavor, that should be embraced. It's what makes us who we are...


Absolutely! It is a shame that drawing on that Native American culture is probably politically incorrect. Just ask Marquette U or Stanford U or Washington's pro team.

OKLAHOMA WILDCATTERS!


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

POISON said:


> I think Stallions would be sweet!!!!!!!!!


First I've heard it. Very good, if not the best suggestion so far. This only makes the eventual name an inevitable disappointment, I'm sure!


----------



## Tmac235 (Jun 23, 2008)

THE OKLAHOMA ******** sounds about right, that is from stealing a long-time franchise from Seattle...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Tmac235 said:


> THE OKLAHOMA ******** sounds about right, that is from stealing a long-time franchise from Seattle...


That doesn't make sense. If you really want to be technical, for stealing the Sonics, the Outlaws is a perfect name for them.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Tmac235 said:


> THE OKLAHOMA ******** sounds about right, that is from stealing a long-time franchise from Seattle...


:stupid:


----------



## Tmac235 (Jun 23, 2008)

You are totally right, I just thought it would be fun that a team carries such name, regardless of where is from... :biggrin:


----------



## oksportsguy (Jul 12, 2008)

Tmac235 said:


> THE OKLAHOMA ******** sounds about right, that is from stealing a long-time franchise from Seattle...


We've hear all this before, so now some of you are sounding like broken records. You'd rather name call then be constructive, which you are entitled to, rather you take it to the Seattle forum where you'll be celebrated.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

oksportsguy said:


> We've hear all this before, so now some of you are sounding like broken records. You'd rather name call then be constructive, which you are entitled to, rather you take it to the Seattle forum where you'll be celebrated.


It will not be tolerated, that's for sure.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Oklahoma City Black Stallions

OCBS

Oklahoma City Ball Scientists


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Please not Barons. That's such a college team name.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

oksportsguy said:


> We've hear all this before, so now some of you are sounding like broken records. You'd rather name call then be constructive, which you are entitled to, *rather you take it to the Seattle forum where you'll be celebrated*.




I strongly disagree with that statement. I am a longtime Sonics supporter and I have not been ripping the city of OKC or the people who live there. I do, however, have some issues with Clay Bennet, David Stern, Howard schultz and pretty much all levels of government in Washington state. So please be careful about making broad generalizations about Seattle Sonics fans.

G-Force


----------



## oksportsguy (Jul 12, 2008)

G-Force said:


> I strongly disagree with that statement. I am a longtime Sonics supporter and I have not been ripping the city of OKC or the people who live there. I do, however, have some issues with Clay Bennet, David Stern, Howard schultz and pretty much all levels of government in Washington state. So please be careful about making broad generalizations about Seattle Sonics fans.
> 
> G-Force


If my generalization included you or anybody from Seattle that has been civil in their conversation, I do humbly apologize.

But constant degradation of the people of OKC, or issues with anyone else from Oklahoma are getting a little tiresome. We have discussed this till we are blue in the face, and for the most part we will have to agree to disagree. No matter what either side says about this, at this point, there will not be a resolution we will all be happy with.......


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

oksportsguy said:


> We've hear all this before, so now some of you are sounding like broken records. You'd rather name call then be constructive, which you are entitled to, *rather you take it to the Seattle forum where you'll be celebrated.*


No it won't be celebrated. It should be tolerated here. I am still absolutely confused why anyone can say anything about the incident on the Seattle board (which is soon to be deleted) but here on this board croco is going way out of his way and way over the top over the most pointless stuff. Like for somethings I said earlier, weren't even offensive and I get accused of baiting. I never even did. This is going way too far, it's honestly completely fascist. croco, and others, get over it, people (besides me) are going to bring it up one way or another. you can't stop little comments about it, just worry about out of hand topics. The moderation on this OKC board is absolutely out of line. It should be as consistent as every other one here.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

No, there is no reason to bring up the same stuff over and over again. This is a place to discuss basketball and there will be no room for baiting towards the city of OKC. Bennett is another topic, but the people and the city of OKC are absolutely not to blame for this entire situation whatsoever. You don't need to tell everyone what a **** Bennett is all the time, I feel the same way and I think most do.


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

Why not start a new thread for acrimony? A few of us don't want to throw stones or bait or even debate throwing stones or baiting. We are simply interested in the thread's (now lost) stated purpose: legitimate names for the team in OKC.


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

oksportsguy said:


> Now that's a *******.


:lol:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

ehmunro said:


> The Oklahoma City Spittoons. Has a nice ring to it. Of course, with the way nicknames go these days it will end up being "the Oklahoma City Sociopathic Serial Killers (Armed with Chainsaws)".


The Oklahoma City Chainsaw Massacre.

That'll get corporate sponsorship!


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

How about the Oklahoma City Oaks? Or has that name already been used? It flows well, denotes something that's tall and strong, and meets the goals of a name that is short, easy to pronounce and spell, and ends in the letter "s".

BNM


----------



## RapsFan (Feb 4, 2003)

Found this quote on Wikipedia while researching Oklahoma City to come up with team names:

"From February 3 to July 29, 1964, Oklahoma City was subjected to eight sonic booms per day in a controversial experiment known as the Oklahoma City sonic boom tests. The intent was to quantify the sociological and economic costs of a supersonic transport aircraft."

How about the Oklahoma City Land Runners?
Or the Oklahoma City Unassignments?

I know Sooners was the term used for early land runners, so it may be redundant for their sports teams' names.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

They ended up picking Thunder. If they were going with a Thunder name, they should have done Thundercats, like the Summer League announcers were calling them.

I wish they went with the SuperSooners. So when Memphis or whoever ended up moving to Seattle and becoming the Sonics, we could have a SuperSooner, SuperSonic rivalry.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

terrible choice with thunder


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

If you're going to make it Barons, shouldn't it really be the Oklahoma City Robber Barons?  FWIW, I like Outlaws, too, and Thunderbirds is alright. I can't stand those one-word names in the singular, like "Heat" and "Magic." So, if they have to use "Thunder", attach it to "Bolts" or "Birds," and whoever suggested "Cats", well, nice sense of humor.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Thunder is just stupid. Reminds me of when Chicago named their WFL (or was it USFL - who CARES?) team the Chicago Fire. Yeah, that's a real winner. Let's name our team after the single most tragic and destructive event in the city's history. 

I can't believe Thunder was the best name they could come up with. How do you even depict thunder on jerseys and merchandise? What's their logo and mascot look like? Let me guess, it will involve some sort of LIGHTNING bolt. Well then why not name the team the Oklahoma City Lightning. You can't SEE thunder, you can only hear it. So will all Oklahoma City team merchandise make thunder noises when you open it like those ultra annoying "musical" greeting cards?

Clay Bennet is an idiot. He's lucky his fan base is so starved for a team that they will support a crappy team with an stupid name. Remember when Charlotte first got the Hornets? They set all kinds of attendance records, but losing and poor management decisions drove away the fans and caused George Shinn to flee and move the team to New Orleans. When the team is new, the fans will support it no matter what. However, the grace period for stupid management decision is not infinite.

BNM


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Boob-No-More said:


> I can't believe Thunder was the best name they could come up with. How do you even depict thunder on jerseys and merchandise? What's their logo and mascot look like? Let me guess, it will involve some sort of LIGHTNING bolt. Well then why not name the team the Oklahoma City Lightning. You can't SEE thunder, you can only hear it. So will all Oklahoma City team merchandise make thunder noises when you open it like those ultra annoying "musical" greeting cards?
> 
> BNM


LOL. I was thinking the same thing, but then again, the name Supersonics had pretty much the same problem. They're not going to be able to have a real logo, it'll have to be something similar to what they used in Seattle. Just a plain logo featuring the word Thunder, how exciting. I doubt they'll be able to use a lightning bolt, because that's GS's thing. This was just an awful choice, period. Outlaws would have been perfect in my opinion, but due to the NBA's newfound political correctness (ie: Bullets are now Wizards) that probably wasn't going to fly anyway.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It's no stupider than Los Angeles Lakers and Los Angeles Clippers. I mean come on, it's not that big of a deal.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Boob-No-More said:


> How about the Oklahoma City Oaks?


uke:


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

HKF said:


> It's no stupider than Los Angeles Lakers and Los Angeles Clippers. I mean come on, it's not that big of a deal.


Well, those names made perfect sense when those franchises were located in Minneapolis and San Diego. I can understand why a franchise would be reluctant to forfeit their brand recognition when relocating to a new market. However, 20 or 30 years later names like the Utah Jazz and Memphis Grizzlies are bound to leave many people scratching their heads and wondering why.

BNM


----------



## Hallway (Jul 13, 2008)

HKF said:


> It's no *more stupid* than Los Angeles Lakers and Los Angeles Clippers. I mean come on, it's not that big of a deal.


Los Angeles has a harbor. It houses Clippers, which is a type of sailboat. Therefore, a nautical name fits well.

Maybe Los Angeles is not known for their lakes, however, the Lakers have been Los Angeles so long, the name fits. When I think Lakers, I automatically think Los Angeles.

Now what does NOT fit would be St. Louis Rams. (FYI: "stupider" is not a word)


----------



## Najee (Apr 5, 2007)

*I don't care for "Thunder"*

Personaly, of the names suggested I liked "Bandits," "Outlaws" and "Barons." I also heard two other names on this board for the first that I liked, "Stampede" and "Stallions." "Thunder" doesn't do anything for me -- it's vague and rather bland.

I understand the team's colors are going to be red and sky blue. Any truth to the rumor?


----------

